# Chinese Wingnut availability?



## Mr. Plisken (Nov 21, 2007)

Does anyone know where I might be able to purchase seed or seedlings of Chinese Wingnut? Can't find anything in my internet searches. Thanks in advance.


----------



## RaisedByWolves (Nov 21, 2007)

Try searching for "Heart nut".


I found them last year and was really intrigued by them.




.


----------



## Elmore (Nov 26, 2007)

*Wingnut*

I might have a few somewhere around here. I grew some from seed a few years back but have neglected to care for them and keep track of them. I bet they are still growing...they're tough. I would gather more seed and get organized growing them but I think that the local tree has been removed to make way for an expanded building program.
If you can, find a seed source and see if you can obtain some. They are easily propagated.
I'll look for mine sometime....trouble is I may have trouble differentiating them from the Caucasian Wingnut and even the Amur Cork. All those pinnate leaved trees sometimes look alike.


----------



## treeseer (Nov 26, 2007)

Is there one at the arb at stephen f austin U?

Not popular with the container industry cuz they grow so fast.

I have a few seedlings but i am in nc and don't want to sell them.:censored: 

Pterocarya stenoptera


----------



## Mr. Plisken (Dec 4, 2007)

I ended up locating several Arboretums and Bot. gardens that have them. Hopefullly I'll have some seedlings pretty soon. A few questions though? I'm not sure if I'll be getting Chinese, Japanese, or Caucasian. Are they much different to any degree? I'm going to assume that all three are large and vigorous? Are they long lived trees? I would assume being Juglans that they are. The only concern I have is our hot Texas summers.


----------



## Mr. Plisken (Feb 18, 2008)

I've had several Chinese Wingnut 5" seedlings in pots sitting inside for the last 2 months. They are starting to bloom. I was thinking I'd keep them inside for another month and then put them in the ground, or would you guys keep them in pots for a growing season?


----------



## Elmore (Feb 18, 2008)

Mr. Plisken said:


> I've had several Chinese Wingnut 5" seedlings in pots sitting inside for the last 2 months. They are starting to bloom. I was thinking I'd keep them inside for another month and then put them in the ground, or would you guys keep them in pots for a growing season?



Grow on for a number of seasons until they are a few feet tall. Then plant out in the landscape or field.


----------

